# New titles launched by Wild Wolf Publishing



## wildwolfpublishing

Wild Wolf Publishing Announces Its Next Two Titles 

*The Tyranny of the Blood by Jo Reed *

*Turn of the Sentry by A M Boyle* 

The Tyranny of the Blood is a dark fantasy set beginning in fourth century Scotland dealing with time travel, hereditary madness and eugenics. 


Turn of the Sentry is a disturbing urban science fiction tale of dark secrets, deceit and betrayal. 


*THE TYRANNY OF THE BLOOD BY JO REED *
RELEASE DATE 25th JUNE 2009 

Trade Paperback 
392 pages 
ISBN 9780956211415 
Publisher Wild Wolf Publishing 
Retail Price £9.99 
Available through all distributors at normal discounted rates with full returns policy or direct from Wild Wolf 

*TURN OF THE SENTRY BY A M BOYLE *

RELEASE DATE 30th JUNE 2009 

Trade Paperback 
342 pages 
ISBN 9780956211422 
Publisher Wild Wolf Publishing 
Retail Price £9.99 
Available through all distributors at normal discounted rates with full returns policy or direct from Wild Wolf 


Please contact the Wild Wolf PR department to arrange interviews, review copies, book-signings (both authors will be available for interviews and events from 25th June 2009) or for further information. I am happy to provide The Chronicles Network review copies of both.

Public Relations Department 
Wild Wolf Publishing 
wildwolfpublishing.com


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Wild Wolf announce the launch of three more titles in August...

The Stately Pantheon by Kirsty Neary
_A dark tale of sex, addiction and power._
*ISBN-13:* 978-0956211439 
£7.99

Bully by A J Kirby
_A supernatural tale of revenge from beyond the grave._
*ISBN-13:* 978-0956211453
£8.99

Otherwise Kill Me by John F McDonald
_A bloody and surreal [FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]story of a schizophrenic doorman.[/FONT] _
*ISBN-13:* 978-0956211446 
£9.99


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Wild Wolf Publishing is excited to announce the launch of their next two titles, Jake Pattison's debut novel, Suicide City and Claire Lewis's debut novel, A Sick Work of Art. 



SUICIDE CITY by JAKE PATTISON 
_Suicide City is a darkly humorous tale of mass suicide in Gateshead. _
RELEASE DATE 20th October 2009 
ISBN 978-0956211460 
Retail Price £9.99 

A SICK WORK OF ART by CLAIRE LEWIS 
_A Sick Work of Art asks the questions, When does art become a crime? and how far is too far? _
RELEASE DATE 25th October 2009 
ISBN 978-0956211477 
Retail Price £8.99


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Three more titles being released by Wild Wolf Publishing:

The Venturi Effect by Andrew Linzee Gordon
_After you die it takes seven years for you to go to Heaven._ 
ISBN: 978-0956211491
Release Date 15th November 2009
Retail Price £10.99

Full of Sin by Karl Vadaszffy
_Some monsters aren't born - they're made._
ISBN: 978-0-0563733-0-4
Release Date 20th November 2009
Retail Price £8.99

The Killing Moon by Rod Glenn & Jamie Mitchell.  
_The Road meets Mad Max ... Beyond Northern England._
ISBN: 978-0-9562114-8-4
Release Date 20th November 2009
Retail Price £9.99


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

If anyone from CN would like a review copy of any of the titles on our list for review purposes, please email our PR team and they will send a free copy out to you - pr @ wildwolfpublishing.com


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Wild Wolf is pleased to announce the imminent release of the first titles from their 2010 list: _Taralisu (Heart-break and redemption, passion and misdirection, apathy and realization) _by Ryan Tullis, _Rhone (Gods and mortals clash on Mars) _by John A Karr and _Emerald (Epic fantasy of gut-wrenching sacrifice) _by M L Hamilton.  They are all scheduled for an April release date.  

As usual for review copies or further information contact the PR team.


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

*Wild Wolf are launching three new titles in July including a semi finalist in the 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award. They are available to pre-order now from the Wild Wolf website and will be available in stores and online from July. As usual review copies are available on request from the PR team (pr @ wildwolfpublishing . com).*


*Title: SINISTRARI*
Author: Giles Richard Ekins
ISBN: 978-0-9563733-3-5
Trade Paperback
360 pages
Retail Price: £10.99 

*SINISTRARI by GILES RICHARD EKINS*

The year is 1888 and as Jack the Ripper begins his bloody campaign, the infamous serial killer is not alone.

Who could possibly be more terrifying than Saucy Jack?

Edward Sinistrari, Satanist and convicted murderer, escapes the gallows of Newgate Jail and plots his bloody revenge, orchestrating the ‘Autumn of Terror’.

Following the escape of Sinistrari from the hangman’s noose, Detective Chief Inspector Charles Collingwood is charged with the task of hunting him down. He is closing in on Sinistrari when his daughter Lucy is abducted; snatched by Sinistrari to be ritually sacrificed at a Satanic Black Mass.

Can Collingwood save Lucy before she is brutally murdered?

And who or _what _is Sinistrari?

*Title: 11:59*
Author: David Williams
ISBN: 978-0-9563733-5-9
Trade Paperback
276 pages
Retail Price: £9.99

_*11:59 *_*was a semi-finalist in the 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award.*

_*“This is one taut little thriller ... A near-cinematic stylist (scenes really pop), the author deftly sustains the tension right up until the final segment ... a sterling example of astute character studies melded with highly topical concerns.” *_
~ Publishers Weekly 

*11:59 by DAVID WILLIAMS*

Who is Hassan and what is behind his mysterious Valentine message to Amina? Who is the young beauty chased across a lorry park in the early hours? These are the questions local phone-in host Marc Niven struggles with as he is drawn deeper into the city’s secret places. The question he already knows the answer to – why did Sam leave him so suddenly? – is the one that troubles him most.</SPAN>

*Title: Dead Beat*
Author: Remy Porter
ISBN: 978-0-9563733-6-6
Trade Paperback
240 pages
Retail Price: £9.99

*“It's like the author went screaming through the zombie genre with a baton in one hand and a blowtorch in the other. Check this one out. You won't be disappointed." *
~ Joe McKinney, author of _Dead__ City_ and _Apocalypse of the Dead_

_*“Reminiscent of the early style of James Herbert; this book doesn't pull any punches or release its teeth.” *_
~ Paul Huggins, zombiejunky.com

_*“Volatility, gore, twists and ghoulishly pleasurable.” *_
~ Lori Bowland, LivingDeadMedia.com

_*“There's more to fear than the Undead in Porter's horrific vision; Dead Beat is a welcomed addition to the genre.” *_
~ Gregory Solis, Author of _Rise and Walk_ 

*DEAD BEAT by REMY PORTER*

Haven, Population: 2000. 

A place where Johnny sleepwalks the beat, counting down the hours to the end of another police shift. Burying the secret deeper.

But this is the day the world ends. The infection has spread unchecked, and now the dead have domain. Johnny is thrown into a fight to survive. The shattered community around him willing to do anything to stay alive.

But as putrefacted bodies close in, it's the villager's rotten hearts he begins to fear the most ...And beyond them the puppetmasters who started it all.


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Wild Wolf Publishing is pleased to announce the forthcoming release of their next title, Hunters & Hearts by James & John Iverson.







Title: HUNTERS & HEARTS
Author: James & John Iverson
ISBN: 978-0956373380
Release Date: 1st September 2010
Trade Paperback
Wild Wolf Publishing
246 pages
Retail Price: £10.99 / $16.99

HUNTERS & HEARTS BY JAMES & JOHN IVERSON

Based upon the extraordinary true story of Emil Iverson, explorer, athlete and head coach of the Chicago Blackhawks, Hunters & Hearts is an epic tale of adventure and friendship, loss and redemption.

The story charts the epic struggles of the Ojibwa tribe and in particular, Two Rivers and his raven spirit guide. The Ojibwa tribe is decimated by disease brought to the region by Europeans. The few survivors are driven from their village at gunpoint and their lodges burned to the ground. Two Rivers spends several years in self-imposed isolation as he plans his revenge and an eventual return to the village in order to properly bury his people. His hatred is tamed by the most unexpected occurrence. Just as he is about to be murdered by a ruthless bounty hunter a white man steps in to save him, sparking off a friendship that leads to Emil’s 1927 expedition to find the Lost Tribe.

Hunters & Hearts is a fascinating story of courage and loyalty as seen through the eyes of an amazing man and is written by Emil’s grandsons, John & James, with research provided by S. Moyer Iverson.

Review copies available on request.


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

We are launching 3 new titles:
_Unlikely Killer_ (a serial killer recreates infamous historical murders) by Ricki Thomas _Darkroom _(an abductee must survive extreme physical and mental torture)by Poppet
_A Child of the Blood_ (the long awaited sequel to _The Tyranny of the Blood_) by Jo Reed

They are all now available from the usual outlets and direct from Wild Wolf.


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

We are excited to announce the forthcoming release of The War of the Worlds: Aftermath by Tony Wright.  Aftermath is the first true sequel to H G Wells' original classic and is endorsed by the H G Wells' Societies. 

[FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]_'Tony Wright has written a story that expands on the great The War of the Worlds and entertains as much as it embraces Wells' original spirit - without becoming maudlin or lapsing into simple plagiarism. A rare feat.' _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, sans-serif]~ *Charles Keller,  The H.G. Wells Societies*[/FONT]

*



*

In the opening years of the 20th Century mankind faced its greatest war; The War of The Worlds. Now, a few months on, the Martian invaders are dead, slain by the earthly bacteria against which they had no defence. Then, as England begins to rebuild, terrorist outrages begin to rock society. A new adventure begins, as a daring plan is put into place to discover the source of these disruptions. For one survivor of The War of The Worlds, the horror is just beginning.

It will be available to order from all good book stores from 18th December as well as all the usual online stores and direct from Wild Wolf Publishing.


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Tony Wright is taking part in a 48hr Tweetathon to help promote The War of the Worlds: Aftermath.  There will be all kinds of antics and prize giveaways.  As part of the promotion the Kindle ebook version has been temporarily reduced in price to a mere 74p.  A bargain!  Follow him on Twitter - www.twitter.com/Scifishocks


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

For a trial period ALL Wild Wolf Kindle ebook titles are now reduced to 71p/99cents. Grab a bargain while you can!  Check out the full list of titles on the website.


----------



## ML Hamilton

This is a great opportunity to sample some unique novels at a truly epic price (pun intended)!


----------



## wildwolfpublishing

Wild Wolf Publishing has released the following new titles (relevant to this site):

Night Fighters by Rob Smith - Vampire pilots in WWII
Dorothy: The Darker Side of OZ by Scott Stanford - This isn't the Oz you're used to and Dorothy may never escape...
Blood Tide by Edward Parker - The floods have brought something ancient and evil...
The Optical Effects of Lightning by S J Kember - An unconventional tale of vengeance and obsession.
Abstract/Concrete by Kirsty Neary - No argument. No arts. No original thought.
The Heirs of Eldon by M L Hamilton - The World of Samar adventure continues...


----------

